

Twitter and how to go beyond 140-char limit - jerome_etienne
http://a.longreply.com/

======
axod
er so it's a pastebin. wow. Underwhelmed. I thought it was going to be some
interesting ascii->utf8 hack or something.

------
htsh
Something that struck me about these is that they are for twitter but still
relatively long url's in themselves. longreply.com is 13 characters,
twitlonger.com is 14, and the last mentioned in this discussion logilogi.org
is 12. For me, that alone makes these not worth a second look.

I realize that if you're using this, you likely have room under 140 to post
the URL, but I believe that in practice many will use this to continue posts
-- I'd still post the beginning and then finish in one of these pastebins,
rather than just post the URL. People are not going to just click on a rogue
URL but they are more likely with a bit of an intro.

------
coretx
Something like <http://en.logilogi.org/> is a better solutions for this.
Especially when you value quality.

------
goodkarma
There are a bunch of sites that offer some kind of functionality like this.
Some well known apps (like Tweetie 2) let you do it as well.

~~~
shaddi
Seriously. I have used/seen the exact same functionality from other services
for at least a year, and they give you a shorter url to boot. What's new about
this? Sparseness?

------
jerome_etienne
<http://www.twitlonger.com/> just found another alternative

------
bantic
Yeah I agree. I was expecting a bunch of utf8 ligatures (or maybe emoji!) used
to condense the text.

------
rpcutts
I have posterous so don't need a service like this. If I did there are better
alternatives.

~~~
robgough
I have to agree, if you've a throwaway comment you want to make that's too
long for twitter, then I can't imagine anyone's that interested anyway. Learn
to shorten yourself, or make a comment you don't mind being a little more
permanent on a service like posterous (that then posts to twitter in an
identical way to these "paste bins", but with hashtags and a shorter url
(post.ly))

